# Magnum dipsy wire rod



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

whats a good one that guys are running in there 4 or 6 rod dipsy spread these days. Plan on pulling mag dipsys with the ring and no rollers on the rod. Stainless guides and twili tip... id even remove the roller tip if there was one. Action and how it holds fish are what im more concerned with.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

I broke down this year and upgraded all 4 of my dipsy rods (i run slide divers) to shimano taloras. So far I like them and feel if there is any rod to spend the bucks on its dipsy rods.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

What kind of "action" are you looking for in a wire dispey rod??? Why guides and not rollers??
I use a Tallora with a Twilly tip.


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

I built a couple of 10'6 wire rods with stainless guides on a blank from Elite Styx 12 - 40lb rated. I used them once. I really like the rod it loads through the whole blank really nice. The rod is also spiral wrapped to eliminate the torque of guide on top and pull from a big fish. 

I can build a set for you if your interested. Cost vary depending on components. If you would like to see what my work looks like check out the for sale section of the form I have a couple Steelhead plug rods for sale.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and just buy a Shimano Tallora with rollars and twilly tip...never look back.

Sent from my XT1080 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I prefer softer rods than most so I run 9' YAD roller rods. Don't think they're made any more but at $60 each they were great.

I had Tekotas and Teloras in my boat. The drags on the reels sucked and the clicker button was useless with gloves on or wet hands. Sold them for enough to buy a couple Okuma copper set ups and gas for my 14' for a year. Or two. And I burn a lot of gas in the 14'


----------



## Stevief (Aug 28, 2013)

GettinBucky said:


> Do yourself a favor and just buy a Shimano Tallora with rollars and twilly tip...never look back.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don’t know about the twili top but second this rod fighting a fish is a lot of fun with it


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Has anyone use roller rods for copper? Will the knots fit thru the rollers?


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Salomn_slayer06 - It really depends on the style of knots you tie. I personally think a roller rod for copper or lead core is over kill. If you have unlimited roller rods available than give it a try. I am still wondering what kind of "action" you were hoping for on a wire diver rod? Wire has Absolutely no stretch so just a dead pull when trolling. When a fish is on it seems like you can feel them breath with my Tallora. Good Fishing to you.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> Has anyone use roller rods for copper? Will the knots fit thru the rollers?


Don't do it.. Use roller guides for wire divers, that's it 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

